# What would you like from an iPhone app



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm currently messing about and learning objective c which is the programming language use to create iPhone apps. I've got a few app ideas that I think the reptile community would be interested in however I'll keep these to my self until there closer to being released. But what I'd like is some ideas from you guys as to what you would like in an iPhone app (possibly android as well). I'd like your app ideas or suggestions to be reptile related.

All comments are welcome

CrestieCrazy


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

also interested in app programming, theres a lot of options at the mo. but a game might be a go, or a genetics calculator lol!


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*hey*

Hey A forum for the reptile community , 

or a chat talk thing for reptile user different chat lines .


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

What a brilliant idea, One for "starter snakes" would be good, may get a few more people into the hobby.

:2thumb:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

would defo like a app version of that reptile breeding game


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

A genetics calc that's actually correct and can work out the awkward genes


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

Genetics calculator would be a great idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

A create your own morph app. We could post our creations on here then and have a laugh. Could do it for all reptiles too not just leos and snakes.


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

I want an app that manages my weight records, feeding records, shed records, everything with the ability to show graphs of weight gains etc. I use a PC app at the moment but would love one on my iPad or iPhone


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

markn said:


> A create your own morph app. We could post our creations on here then and have a laugh. Could do it for all reptiles too not just leos and snakes.


Morphing cresties with crocs would be fun! :2thumb:


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Never thought of a genetics calculator but seems a popular choice. I guess it would be for Leos right?

Reptile chat room is a pretty good idea I like that a lot, differnt rooms for differnt reptiles e.g lizards , snakes ect. Sign up process for usernames and maybe private user created rooms for discussions ect. Only problem with this is I'd probably have to make the app a paid for app to stop random idiots downloading it and spamming it but it would still only be 69p so enough to keep away the yobs but affordable enough for people to use it.

Have thought of a few reptile based games like a gecko tamagotchi ect or even a pac man based game but with a reptile eating crickets or locust ect being chased by something and maybe the special could be a waxwork or something lol.

All just thoughts at the minute to get some ideas but just wanted to see what the general reptile society would want and if it would actually be worth following through with.

Thanks everyone
CrestieCrazy


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

"No your Royal is not a morph" App


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

frogbmth said:


> I want an app that manages my weight records, feeding records, shed records, everything with the ability to show graphs of weight gains etc. I use a PC app at the moment but would love one on my iPad or iPhone


This is exactly what I'm creating at the moment but will probably take a few months to finish and get to a state that I can release it but still opportunities for further updates. 

Using the notepad on te iPhone at the moment to record all my weights ect but it's a pain to reference so this is what gave me the idea of an app with graphs ect.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

markn said:


> A create your own morph app. We could post our creations on here then and have a laugh. Could do it for all reptiles too not just leos and snakes.


Ive just put a patent on this idea so you can buy it off me if you want. Or we can swap my patent if you get me a raptor leo.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

CrestieCrazy said:


> This is exactly what I'm creating at the moment but will probably take a few months to finish and get to a state that I can release it but still opportunities for further updates.
> 
> Using the notepad on te iPhone at the moment to record all my weights ect but it's a pain to reference so this is what gave me the idea of an app with graphs ect.


Yeah I'm using a note pad on the phone. Started to log it onto the computer but it's a nightmare. An app on the iPhone for record keeping would be great. Could you think about one you can alter to your needs rather than just a standard one? Therefore you can adjust it for different species, removing what you don't need in the settings. Some people may be glad of multiple pages for different species. To be able to put info into a chart, graph, piechart would be useful. This added with a morph cal & breeding records along with being able to add photos of individual animals to each sheet would be cool.


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm using Degei free version on my PC and it is good, it even keeps track of how much food you have left which is great for snakes, so each time you log a feed you select the size mouse and it subtracts it from your stock, then warns you when it reaches a preset level to remind you to go shopping!


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

animalstory said:


> Yeah I'm using a note pad on the phone. Started to log it onto the computer but it's a nightmare. An app on the iPhone for record keeping would be great. Could you think about one you can alter to your needs rather than just a standard one? Therefore you can adjust it for different species, removing what you don't need in the settings. Some people may be glad of multiple pages for different species. To be able to put info into a chart, graph, piechart would be useful. This added with a morph cal & breeding records along with being able to add photos of individual animals to each sheet would be cool.


My plan is to release it with the ability to add categories or just entry's e.g species category that are user inputted the. Within the category you create you can have extra categories e.g males and females or just add the reptile itself or inside a category. Also have differnt weight choices when you create a "profile" for a repile so grams and kilograms ect. 

So you can easily open the app click the reptile itself or easily navigate through the categories quickly and simply click update weight and input the weight. The app will automatically grab the date from your phone then within each "profile" there will be a line graph of weight to date so gain and loss can easily be seen.

At this stage it would be released and then further features added in updates. Also I'd like to include an online backup system for records.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Forget iphone........go Android:2thumb:


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I'm hoping to make it for iPhone then find an android developer to work with me so I can make it available for everyone.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

i would love a lizard chat room god i would buy an iphone just for that (and that i need a new phone)


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

What about an app that uses your location services and maps out the nearest rep shop to your location. Or am i the only saddo that goes into the local shops when i go somewhere new.:blush:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

CrestieCrazy said:


> Well I'm hoping to make it for iPhone then find an android developer to work with me so I can make it available for everyone.
> 
> CrestieCrazy


Cool beans:2thumb:


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

markn said:


> What about an app that uses your location services and maps out the nearest rep shop to your location. Or am i the only saddo that goes into the local shops when i go somewhere new.:blush:


I think I'd be in trouble with alot of blokes wife's if I made something like that including my own lol although it would be a genius app and something I'd be willing to pay for my self lol

CrestieCrazy


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

CrestieCrazy said:


> I think I'd be in trouble with alot of blokes wife's if I made something like that including my own lol although it would be a genius app and something I'd be willing to pay for my self lol
> 
> CrestieCrazy


My wife knows when ive been to a new shop , it shows up on the statement from our joint bank account. :2thumb:


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

The idea of the record keeping App sounds amazing!
When will it be released and what will it be called?:2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

andy007 said:


> Forget iphone........go Android:2thumb:


Pha! So dated.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

frogbmth said:


> I'm using Degei free version on my PC and it is good, it even keeps track of how much food you have left which is great for snakes, so each time you log a feed you select the size mouse and it subtracts it from your stock, then warns you when it reaches a preset level to remind you to go shopping!


I've tried writing in down, then going to the laptop to input data but it's taking longer to do than I like- I even took the laptop tothe rep room but again it's a pain. The notebook on the phone is quick and it's always on me. In fact the phone is quicker than any other pc/mac to upload records and photos so an app is the way forward. 
I have approx 30 adult boas, and anywhere between 20 -200 babies may be more to keep track of so need something quick and simple


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

animalstory said:


> Pha! So dated.


At least you're not tied to a money grabbing organisation:whistling2:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

frogbmth said:


> I want an app that manages my weight records, feeding records, shed records, everything with the ability to show graphs of weight gains etc. I use a PC app at the moment but would love one on my iPad or iPhone


A best friend of mine develops iPhone + iPad apps as a hobby for the past few years, I think he would be more than happy to create an app like that if I asked him too. I'll ask him tomorrow and see what he says. I'll post back tomorrow (or later on today)

Gemma :2thumb:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

ask if the morph creator app is doable.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

andy007 said:


> At least you're not tied to a money grabbing organisation:whistling2:


U must be kn a different planet then.


----------

